# 4-10 pups



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Got on a few fish yesterday morning. Fish are starting to move around some more, but are definitely holding on docks...


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice fishing there!


----------



## wavygravy (Oct 28, 2008)

Man I miss that tannin stained water, it's the little things once you move away. Good work!


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Nice fishes. Love the darker bronze color the reds get in the tannin waters.


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

rudee?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

fishin757 said:


> rudee?


Na lol. E-NC


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> Na lol. E-NC


gotcha. i was trying to figure it out by the pic haha didnt really look like rudee and definitely wasnt lynnhaven


----------

